# This is why you don't drink and drive



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

find this on a forum that link from another forum... maybe some of you might saw this. this is from a few days ago. basically a 18 year old girl got drunk and crash a porsche. 

http://www.fastls1.com/forums/showthread.php?p=157051#post157051

WARNING: the picture is very very gross and i am not even kidding. brain on the ground and the head doesn't even look a human head anymore. if you can't stand it, don't click on the picture.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

I didn't click.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Cichlid Man said:


> I didn't click.


I did.........


----------



## celtickikgirl89 (Oct 27, 2006)

I saw the link, it was kinda gross but I have little sympathy for her because she should have known better.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

I looked at them. I have to feel sorry for the girls parents. The pics didn't bother me, I've seen worse on rotten.com. And I've seen the NYC homocide photo books. What bothers me is that kids will look at these pics and say "gross, cool, wow" then go right out and do the same thing, like it is just a big Hollywood stunt and it can't happen to them.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Buggy said:


> I looked at them. I have to feel sorry for the girls parents. The pics didn't bother me


Pictures didn't bother me none, pretty gruesome though.
I wonder how her parents feel about having these pictures being posted throughout forums, but then again I guess it would be good to show teens and stuff what can happen if you drink and drive


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

there are picture much worse... but i think that give you a good idea that what will happen after you drink and drive. i don't know what will the kids think but people old enough to drive will know that it is a very painful way to die. people can kill themselves if they want to, but they need to stop and think about what will their family and friends feel and will it affect anyone's life. it is just heartbreaking just to see the news that some wreck cause by and drunk driver and the drunk guy didn't even get hurt but the other guy got killed instantly. this is not fair, the drunk guy should be the one who died.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I had a friend who thank god, got pulled over for drinking and driving. He's definately learned his leason and it probably saved his life.


----------



## Worrywort (Jul 26, 2006)

I know I'm a little late on the up-take but....

A kid in our high school died from drinking and driving with friends (he was in the back seat) and his parents forced the funereal home to have an open casket even though the director said they couldn't reconstruct his face! They did it so that ALL his friends (over half the school went) would see what could happen if they drink and drive... It was pretty persuasive... 2 of my freinds joined AA the following week!


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

pics didnt show up for me, what kinda porsche?


----------



## robyn (May 29, 2006)

im about to take a look now...just curious, isnt the legal drinking age in the USA 21, not 18 like in most other countries?


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Yes its 21 here.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Age is irrelevant in the U.S. Anyone can get alcohol if they so choose to. There is always someone willing to buy it for underage people to make a quick buck. IMO self esteem and peer pressure are the 2 biggest contributors to underage drinking.


----------



## gemjunkie (Jan 20, 2005)

What pictures? The links have been removed....


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Damon said:


> Age is irrelevant in the U.S. Anyone can get alcohol if they so choose to. There is always someone willing to buy it for underage people to make a quick buck. IMO self esteem and peer pressure are the 2 biggest contributors to underage drinking.


I think peer pressure does play a role in underage drinking but not as much as curiousity. I dont know about self esteem issues contributing to it, but then again i dont know every underage drinker in the USA.

Also the pics were pretty nasty, it looks like they came from a horror movie, maybe even worse. Blood everywhere, it doesnt even look like a head is present in the pics. All you see is a mix contorted flesh and hair and wreckage.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

You can drive at 17 here and drink at 18 , Can't see the pictures myself but i have seen some pretty nasty stuff on other websites like this.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

earlier this summer I had a 18 year old girl crash into the back of my trailer. nearly killing herself....I got the glorious job of holding her bloody head and hand till paramedics arrived.....we were working in a construction site, and she crashed through the barriers and went another 300 feet before impact. at an estimated 50 mph. I really relish the thought of seeing and hearing her drunken moans.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

she was .23 on the drunk scale. at 2:30 am.....where were her parents????


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

The pics have been banned from photobucket, that is why you can't see them now.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

good we don't need the gore. Thanks Shaggy


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

I didn't banned them  Photobucket did, the site that was hosting the pics.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

Bear said:


> pics didnt show up for me, what kinda porsche?


it was a pile of metal, but it seems like new age ones. not a boxster, i am sure. i think it is a 996.

the drinking age doesn't really matter. any drunk people can kill.


----------



## robyn (May 29, 2006)

i was just asking the drinking age out of curiousity not because she was drunk underage and driving.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

In USA its 21, in most countries of Europe its 18.


----------

